# Do I need a special cable or are they all the same?



## moondoggy (Jun 16, 2016)

I just purchased a new Briggs and Stratton Q6500 Inverter/Generator and I'm wondering if the 240 volt, 30 amp cable I need is a standard cable or whether I'll need to somehow match the connectors I need and I'll need a special cable of some sort? I've attached a picture of the female receptacle on the inverter and the generator connection that the electrician installed on the side of my home. I believe that the male plug on the side of the home and the female receptacle both require connectors that twists to lock the cable in place but I'm not 100% sure. I'm wondering if a standard cable will work as I need to order one or make one myself? If the cables are all standard is it better to go with a factory pre-made cable or build your own? If you can build your own that would be weatherproof enough can anyone tell me the type and gauge of wire I would have to use to handle my generator? I found pre-made cables on Amazon.com but the cables are pretty pricy and I'm wondering if there's a better source for the cable that I would need? Any help that you all can offer this newbie to electric generators will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as your inlet is rated at 30 amps you should be able to buy a pre-made cable. Both ends should be locking type, an L14-30r and L14-30p.


Yeah, they're pricey. You can make your own but the plugs aren't exactly cheap either. 



You need at least 10 gauge wire for a 30 amp load.


----------



## dallonhorman (May 31, 2018)

Looks like he probably installed a L14-30 connection. I got my male and female connections from Amazon alot lower than at the store. Then I went to Lowe's and bought a roll of 25 feet of 10/3 wire to make it with. That's how I made mine cheaper than a pre made one.


----------

